# Goldstock Camp 2012



## MikaTallulah

That is only like 2 1/2 hrs from me. Too bad I can't go . I must work all weekend . But at least I will have Thanksgiving off


----------



## coffenut

Bummer .... they have it every year on Labor Day. Next year!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Maybe. I have not kids so I end up being a sucker and working every holiday but Thanksgiving- Which I will never work. My birthday is also that week Nov. 21.

I hope it is a beautiful day.


----------



## coffenut

MikaTallulah said:


> Maybe. I have not kids so I end up being a sucker and working every holiday but Thanksgiving- Which I will never work. My birthday is also that week Nov. 21.
> 
> I hope it is a beautiful day.


LOL ... I beg to differ. You most certainly do have kids .... you have fur kids!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

coffenut said:


> LOL ... I beg to differ. You most certainly do have kids .... you have fur kids!!


LOL!! I wish others saw it that way.


----------



## Judi

Fabuous Thread.
I have been there about 6 or 7 times and I am registered to go again.


----------



## coffenut

Judi said:


> Fabuous Thread.
> I have been there about 6 or 7 times and I am registered to go again.


Ohhhh ... please tell me more!!!!! DETAILS, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Judi

This is the first year, that there will be a human wedding there.


----------



## Karen519

*Judi*

Judi

I've always heard how wonderful Goldstock is!!


----------



## Karen519

*mIKA*

Mika

Just cause you don't have human kids doesn't mean you don't need a holiday off!
You have FUR KIDS!!


----------



## Judi

Why not come and find out?


----------



## Jamm

That's about 3ish hours from my house! I wish I could go.. I need more dog friends! lol


----------



## Judi

I travel longer.


----------



## MikaTallulah

According to the prelim. shedule at work I will be off Aug. 31 and Sept. 1 . So I may be able to go for Friday and leave Sunday am . I would probably just stay at a hotel since I would be going alone. Just me and Buddy that is.

Who else may be going?


----------



## Judi

You might be able to say in a bunk.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> You might be able to say in a bunk.


Buddy does not crate though would this work in a bunk? 

I can't make actual plan til I am sure I am off those days . So I think bunk might not be an option by then. The final schedule won't be out for 2-3 weeks from today 

I could tent if they still have room in the camping area . I do have a travel trainer but the trailer is a pain in the butt for only one person to bring.


----------



## Judi

Judi said:


> You might be able to say in a bunk.


I meant stay


----------



## Judi

It may be ok not to crate. Go to the website and check it out.
You might be pleasantly surprised that a bunk with others may be available.
Using a tent may work too.
Don't give up so fast.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> It may be ok not to crate. Go to the website and check it out.
> You might be pleasantly surprised that a bunk with others may be available.
> Using a tent may work too.
> Don't give up so fast.


I Won't if I actual have the time off. Worse case scenario- I have a 2 room tent and inflatable mattresses. I have done camping before. As long as I don't have to use an outhouse and have running water I can make do


----------



## Judi

I don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## Judi

I wrote a check, now it has to be mailed.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Flity, my fiance Vince and I went last year for the first time! It is a GREAT setting to meet old friends, make new friends, great fundraising opportunity, fun to watch the dogs interact and swim and run and play and just have fun.

We drove from the Chicago area and yes it was a long drive but we were together and the mountains and hills were so beautiful, it didn't seem that long of a drive. 

As for housing.... actually Judi and I were in the same bunkhouse and didn't even know it until after the weekend was over, right Judi?!

My only advice would be if you aren't an outdoors/camping person, go with an open mind and a big fan (in case of hot weather)! Oh, and bring lots and lots and lots of cash to buy GREAT golden-related items, donate to (bribe) the sweetest dog contests.

It was something I had always dreamed of and other than the weather (hot) it was one of the greatest trips I have ever taken.

Here's a photo of Flirt having fun at the lake.


----------



## Rukiri

I may go next year depending if it lands on a weekend otherwise.. no go as SD to PA is a long drive and I only accrue 3/hrs of vacation per pay period which equals 9 days of vacation time a year.. 

To bad there's no fall event's I'd take 4 days off..


----------



## Judi

There used to be "Ryley's Run".


----------



## Judi

There may be a Recognition of Therapy Dogs" this year.


----------



## Judi

I finally mailed in my payment to be able to go to Goldstock again.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Still waiting fir my schedule to be approved then I will register


----------



## Judi

My Goldens are going to be in the Rescue Parade and the Senior Parade.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> My Goldens are going to be in the Rescue Parade and the Senior Parade.


If I end up going I will keep an eye out for them


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Hope you get to go! Will you bring Buddy?


----------



## Judi

I am also getting information for Therapy Dog Recognition.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Hope you get to go! Will you bring Buddy?


Of course Buddy will come- He would love it 

It looks like they are offering TDInc. testing, too  So if am going I just might contact them to find out about it  or just observe it if I can't get all my ducks in a row by then.


----------



## Judi

I plan on bringing my Buddy plus my Chloe too!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

This year I am going to do my best to attend for a day. It all depends on work. Two goldens and one or two humans.


----------



## Judi

I hope you come.


----------



## Judi

It's getting closer to the event.


----------



## momtoMax

I've pretty much decided that we are going to go this year to camp. I am wondering about the crating thing though - we don't have a crate and couldn't crate Max. He's such a good boy though - He wouldn't be a problem other than maybe playing with the other dogs at 3 AM or something. I definitely need to find out about that!!

If you go Shoob and Sheeb, let me know - it would be so great to see you guys again!!!!

Jamm, you should go for at least a day - it would be great if Joey and Max could meet and make friends!


----------



## momtoMax

FYI Gail said crate not needed if your dog is well behaved.

Editting to add: Just registered - so we're definitely going!


----------



## MikaTallulah

momtoMax said:


> FYI Gail said crate not needed if your dog is well behaved.
> 
> Editting to add: Just registered - so we're definitely going!


For the most part Buddy is well behaved. He loves everybody even if they don't like him . I was wondering about crating being required- Buddy does not crate at all. He is terrified of them. Thanks so much for this info. 

I hope to be able go got for 1-2 days. Still waiting on my work schedule to be approved


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> Of course Buddy will come- He would love it
> 
> It looks like they are offering TDInc. testing, too  So if am going I just might contact them to find out about it  or just observe it if I can't get all my ducks in a row by then.


There will be TDI testing.


----------



## 4rdogs

Sorry, the TDInc testing at Goldstock is full


----------



## momtoMax

4rdogs said:


> Sorry, the TDInc testing at Goldstock is full


I wonder if you can still observe. THere are a great many things about Max that would make him good at therapy work but sadly, he couldn't not pull with just a normal collar on. Work in progress still! I think it would be neat to see what the TDI testing looks like though.


----------



## 4rdogs

Yes, please come and watch. DH & I are the Tester/Observers
The testing will be done starting around 9am. We will be glad to answer any questions


----------



## 4rdogs

Also anyone who is new coming to Goldstock this year. Please let us know
at the Welcome Table. We can answer any and all questions for you.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I guess my ducks won't line up. Still waiting on final work schedule. Anyone know how late you can register to attend?


----------



## momtoMax

MikaTallulah said:


> I guess my ducks won't line up. Still waiting on final work schedule. Anyone know how late you can register to attend?


 
Not sure but the person I talked to expects lots of extra room so I'm thinking probably will be lenient with that. Do you have a facebook page?


----------



## 4rdogs

No deadline this year.

Going to GS since 1998


----------



## MikaTallulah

momtoMax said:


> Not sure but the person I talked to expects lots of extra room so I'm thinking probably will be lenient with that. Do you have a facebook page?


I don't do facebook. They do have 1 day rates posted. Worse case scenario I have to turn back around and go home.


----------



## MikaTallulah

4rdogs said:


> No deadline this year.
> 
> Going to GS since 1998


Cool thanks


----------



## Judi

I found out about Goldstock at an annual picnic given by my Buddy's Rescue. I had him a short time along with a 14 year old Golden who unfortunately got there. She would have loved it.


----------



## Judi

There will be a costume cometition for the Goldens.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I am all registered just praying my schedule doesn't change


----------



## Judi

Please see other thread with my comment.
Take care.


----------



## iforget

I am going to Goldstock and it an annual event we just can't miss! This is year number 10 for me and it will be Regis' first and Molly our revue queens 7th.
Our friends and family know it is where we will be every Labor Day Weekend.
We are also attending Camp Lucy in NH for our first year!
I haven't been able to read through all the posts here but I do know that if you are going
Look for us
We will be with a Golden!! Haha safe travels everyone. 
It's all about RESCUE , Goldens and friends , new and old.


----------



## Judi

I will be going too.
Will be missing a friend's party so that I can go.


----------



## momtoMax

So, as I was saying, it might be a good idea to have either us or our dogs wear something unique as to be able to pick each other out. Maybe a certain color ribbon that we can either wear somewhere on ourselves or tie somewhere on our dogs?


----------



## MikaTallulah

momtoMax said:


> So, as I was saying, it might be a good idea to have either us or our dogs wear something unique as to be able to pick each other out. Maybe a certain color ribbon that we can either wear somewhere on ourselves or tie somewhere on our dogs?


So what are you thinking? I don't do goofy hats . I may be able to get Buddy to wear one though. 90 pound male golden in a princess hat


----------



## Judi

There is a costume competition on Friday night.


----------



## momtoMax

MikaTallulah said:


> So what are you thinking? I don't do goofy hats . I may be able to get Buddy to wear one though. 90 pound male golden in a princess hat


 
If you can keep a hat on your golden, I would be impressed!! It doesn't have to be anything big or embarassing - like I said, even a certain color ribbon we could wear or have our dogs wear would be an easy thing to pick out.


----------



## momtoMax

Judi said:


> There is a costume competition on Friday night.


 
Thanks for letting us know - Leif wants to pull something together!


----------



## Judi

I have something for Buddy but I don't know what I might do for Chloe.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Christmas may be early for my Buddy


----------



## Judi

I still don't know what to do for my Chloe.


----------



## Judi

Goldstock, 2012 begins next Friday.


----------



## Judi

Less than 3 days!


----------



## Judi

It begins tomorrow.


----------



## momtoMax

Super excited Judi! Mika, are you still coming??


----------



## Karen519

*Have Fun*

Have Fun!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

momtoMax said:


> Super excited Judi! Mika, are you still coming??


I hope to be there but feeling "off" today :yuck: I hope I feel better in the morning:uhoh: Such is life when you work with sick people 36 hours a week 

I was so looking forward to it.

Say a little prayer that I feel better in the morning


----------



## momtoMax

MikaTallulah said:


> I hope to be there but feeling "off" today :yuck: I hope I feel better in the morning:uhoh: Such is life when you work with sick people 36 hours a week
> 
> I was so looking forward to it.
> 
> Say a little prayer that I feel better in the morning


 

Maybe you just need a goods night rest! I know that when I don't get enough sleep I feel that way. Hoping you are feeling better by tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## momtoMax

Wishing everyone going to Goldstock Camp a safe journey!!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Met MomtoMax after we went for a swim. I had my GRF tshirt on for easy ID. Went back and the dogs had alot more fun in the swim. I hope to return again next year. Looks like an awesome time. Back to work tomorrow


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Met MomtoMax after we went for a swim. I had my GRF tshirt on for easy ID. Went back and the dogs had alot more fun in the swim. I hope to return again next year. Looks like an awesome time. Back to work tomorrow


 

It was so awesome to see you again Kevin!!! You should think aobut coming next year - maybe we can get a number of people to share a cabin / golf cart. We learned they are around 150 for 3 days but may not be too bad if we can share the cost. That way Nancy would be able to go! You have a year to think about it!


It was a great time - so fun to get to know Buddy and Mika over the weekend! Neat to meet Judi! Awesome to finally meet WLR in person after all this time!!! 

I will have to make a new siggie out of some of the pics we have from the event!


----------



## Judi

Karen519 said:


> Have Fun!!


Thank you.


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> I hope to be there but feeling "off" today :yuck: I hope I feel better in the morning:uhoh: Such is life when you work with sick people 36 hours a week
> 
> I was so looking forward to it.
> 
> Say a little prayer that I feel better in the morning


Hope you felt better before the morning.


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> Wishing everyone going to Goldstock Camp a safe journey!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Judi

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Met MomtoMax after we went for a swim. I had my GRF tshirt on for easy ID. Went back and the dogs had alot more fun in the swim. I hope to return again next year. Looks like an awesome time. Back to work tomorrow


What GRF shirt? When and where did you get it?


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> It was so awesome to see you again Kevin!!! You should think aobut coming next year - maybe we can get a number of people to share a cabin / golf cart. We learned they are around 150 for 3 days but may not be too bad if we can share the cost. That way Nancy would be able to go! You have a year to think about it!
> 
> 
> It was a great time - so fun to get to know Buddy and Mika over the weekend! Neat to meet Judi! Awesome to finally meet WLR in person after all this time!!!
> 
> I will have to make a new siggie out of some of the pics we have from the event!


Glad you think so. Wish there was more time to chat.


----------



## MikaTallulah

momtoMax said:


> It was so awesome to see you again Kevin!!! You should think aobut coming next year - maybe we can get a number of people to share a cabin / golf cart. We learned they are around 150 for 3 days but may not be too bad if we can share the cost. That way Nancy would be able to go! You have a year to think about it!
> 
> 
> It was a great time - so fun to get to know Buddy and Mika over the weekend! Neat to meet Judi! Awesome to finally meet WLR in person after all this time!!!
> 
> I will have to make a new siggie out of some of the pics we have from the event!


Buddy had a blast with Max and Lief . He still can't move today- Poor guy is truly dog tired . I don't think it was possible.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy and Mika*



MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy had a blast with Max and Lief . He still can't move today- Poor guy is truly dog tired . I don't think it was possible.


Buddy and Mika: I am SO GLAD THAT you both got to go!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Buddy and Mika: I am SO GLAD THAT you both got to go!!!


He is now a swimmer too- Of course only if he is going after a tennis ball and no one swims in front of him. He walks in and out of the water only but he seems pretty confident now.


----------



## momtoMax

Max is so looking forward to playingwith Buddy next year!!! Buddy did a great job in the water though! I was super proud of how far he learned to go!


----------



## MikaTallulah

momtoMax said:


> Max is so looking forward to playingwith Buddy next year!!! Buddy did a great job in the water though! I was super proud of how far he learned to go!


My little weenie dog it becoming a big boy . Plus he was also off leash most of the time or on a very loose leash- Only 1 finger holding the leash. He is really coming into his own. 

I would definity encourage others to come  

All the dogs have a blast and I did not see 1 single dog fight either.


----------



## Judi

I hope to be able to return next year.
I hope that my Goldens will be approximately 13 and 11 1/2.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> I hope to be able to return next year.
> I hope that my Goldens will be approximately 13 and 11 1/2.


Your Chloe and Buddy don't even look their ages now. Buddy and I did watch the Senior parade.:wave:

I hope to see you all there next year


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Judi said:


> I hope to be able to return next year.
> I hope that my Goldens will be approximately 13 and 11 1/2.


I had a friend make the GRF shirts for a get together at Knobles. I sure hope our Sheeb has it in her. She will be 12.5 then. I did not post about her rolling off the dock. It was a sight to see.


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> Your Chloe and Buddy don't even look their ages now. Buddy and I did watch the Senior parade.:wave:
> 
> I hope to see you all there next year


What about the Rescue Parade?
Did you get to the Therapy Dog Recognition?
The Blessing of the Dogs?


----------



## Judi

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> I had a friend make the GRF shirts for a get together at Knobles. I sure hope our Sheeb has it in her. She will be 12.5 then. I did not post about her rolling off the dock. It was a sight to see.


What is "Knobles"?
For years, I have been trying to get my Goldens to jump off the dock.
This year, Buddy jumped off about 3 times for the first time with out anyone encouraging him. It took 9 years and I didn't get pictures of this.
Today, he went swimming in a human pool and wouldn't jump off. He went down steps.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> What about the Rescue Parade?
> Did you get to the Therapy Dog Recognition?
> The Blessing of the Dogs?


We were at the rescue parade watching as well as the Blessing of the dogs but missed the therapy dog recognition. Next year hopefully Buddy will be their for the Therapy dog recognition as a therapy dog himself and also in the rescue parade. Since I was not 100% sure we would be there I did not register for the rescue parade.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> What is "Knobles"?
> For years, I have been trying to get my Goldens to jump off the dock.
> This year, Buddy jumped off about 3 times for the first time with out anyone encouraging him. It took 9 years and I didn't get pictures of this.
> Today, he went swimming in a human pool and wouldn't jump off. He went down steps.


It is a dog friendly family owned amusement park in PA. They have some rides your dog is allowed go on, too.

Home. Link to their website


----------



## MikaTallulah

I have taken some of my dogs to the Land of Make Believe in NJ only 20 minutes from my house before too with my friend's kids but not recently.
Welcome to the Land of Make Believe!


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> We were at the rescue parade watching as well as the Blessing of the dogs but missed the therapy dog recognition. Next year hopefully Buddy will be their for the Therapy dog recognition as a therapy dog himself and also in the rescue parade. Since I was not 100% sure we would be there I did not register for the rescue parade.


There was also a Senior Parade.


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> It is a dog friendly family owned amusement park in PA. They have some rides your dog is allowed go on, too.
> 
> Home. Link to their website


That sounds nice. Where in Pa?


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> I have taken some of my dogs to the Land of Make Believe in NJ only 20 minutes from my house before too with my friend's kids but not recently.
> Welcome to the Land of Make Believe!


Never heard of that place.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> There was also a Senior Parade.


I believe I saw your 2 at the Senior parade. The only major event I missed was the Therapy dog recognition :doh:


----------



## Judi

I led the Therapy Dog Recognition.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> I led the Therapy Dog Recognition.


Buddy and I will be their next year with bells on


----------



## Judi

I hope I will be there.


----------

